# Stepping mast single handed



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have an S2 6.9 and searching for a safe ande easy way to step the mast alone. Any ideas?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

http://media.putfile.com/maststep


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I don''t remember exactly how the S2 is rigged, but, if you look carefully, you can find about four mast raising systems by going to the following web address. 

http://www.catalina25-250.org/tech/tech25/tech25.html 

I''ve never used any of these systems, but know people who swear that the system they use can be done single-handed. Personally, I''d feel better having one person to keep the mast from swinging from side to side while it''s going up.


----------



## dhendry (Sep 11, 2006)

I came across this, which you may want to look at, I am:http://home.att.net/~sail-trailers/mastlift.html
D


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*stepping the mast by yourself*

Howdy yall!

I'm a sailing instuctor here in central Texas, and I get lot's of questions on how to step the mast by oneself. There are many systems for doing so already developed for various boats, so I've been filming them so yall can see how it's done on various boats. I put these videos on my website, Sailing Texas, and there is no charge to see them. As you will see, for a sailboat that steps on the deck instead of down on the keel the methods are all very similar. Something to keep the mast from falling sideways and then a method to pull the mast up using a lever. In the latest video my wife Alison (who weighs 120 pounds and is 56 years old!) raises and lowers the Flying Scot mast entirely by herself. She said it was very easy.

Here's a link to my Videos page, which has a lot of interesting stuff, one section is devoted solely to raising and lowering masts,

http://www.sailingtexas.com/Movies/sailingvideosindex.html

I really hope this helps. Raising and lowering the mast can be very easy, and if done properly is quite safe too.

Luckenbach


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I like the A-frame setups better than the single gin-pole setups, as I believe they're easier to work with and far safer. On my friend's Cape Dory, they use the boomvang and attach it to an A-frame, made of 1" pipe, and the forestay chainplate. The jib halyard is attached to the A-frame and cleated off so that the A-frame is roughly vertical. The mast foot has a pin that goes through the mast step base and then, once the pin is in place, they haul on the boom vang to raise the mast. It works pretty well and could be done by a single person, but generally they have two people doing it.


----------



## loomaz (Nov 27, 2006)

*no luck reaching sail-trialer*



dhendry said:


> I came across this, which you may want to look at, I am:http://home.att.net/~sail-trailers/mastlift.html
> D


I went to that web site and tried calling the number. I sent an e-mail and received no response and I tried telephoning the number but it is apparently disconnected.


----------



## loomaz (Nov 27, 2006)

*Mast raising system*



sailingdog said:


> I like the A-frame setups better than the single gin-pole setups, as I believe they're easier to work with and far safer. On my friend's Cape Dory, they use the boomvang and attach it to an A-frame, made of 1" pipe, and the forestay chainplate. The jib halyard is attached to the A-frame and cleated off so that the A-frame is roughly vertical. The mast foot has a pin that goes through the mast step base and then, once the pin is in place, they haul on the boom vang to raise the mast. It works pretty well and could be done by a single person, but generally they have two people doing it.


Do you know where I can buy an A-frame setup or plans to make one. I have a Rhodes 18 that steps on the keel so the mast needs to be raised verticle and dropped into the hole in the foredeck.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Luckenbach said:


> Howdy yall!
> 
> I'm a sailing instuctor here in central Texas, and I get lot's of questions on how to step the mast by oneself. There are many systems for doing so already developed for various boats, so I've been filming them so yall can see how it's done on various boats. I put these videos on my website, Sailing Texas, and there is no charge to see them. As you will see, for a sailboat that steps on the deck instead of down on the keel the methods are all very similar. Something to keep the mast from falling sideways and then a method to pull the mast up using a lever. In the latest video my wife Alison (who weighs 120 pounds and is 56 years old!) raises and lowers the Flying Scot mast entirely by herself. She said it was very easy.
> 
> ...


Luckenbach, thank you Sir,, SOOOO much. You have solved my biggest problem.
I have to tell you, your site(SailingTexas) was one of the first I found when I began my search for a boat, and I go on almost everyday just to see what's new in the "for sale" section. The gallery is one of my favorites. Again, thank you VERY much, I feel like I'm a better sailor today.


----------



## loomaz (Nov 27, 2006)

*mast raising video*

I went to the site and tried to play the videos but all three show only the construction of the device. The videos showing the actual raising and lowering of the mast just repeat the first one.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

loomaz said:


> Do you know where I can buy an A-frame setup or plans to make one. I have a Rhodes 18 that steps on the keel so the mast needs to be raised verticle and dropped into the hole in the foredeck.


Keel-stepped masts complicate the setup quite a bit, as you have to have the same lifting capabilities as a deck-stepped mast, plus additional vertical lift capability, once the spar is over the hole in the deck.

You could do it with an A-Frame, but you'd need to rig a come-along or billy to allow you to lower the mast, once it was in position. The trick is that you'd need to adjust the tension on the line that holds the mast vertical at the same rate you're lowering the mast, so that it doesn't lose it's vertical orientation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Glyle,

I had a S2 7.9 (big sister) to your 6.9 for 15 years. My wife and I raised the mast alone with a contraption that an engineer built for us. It used the main halyard and Genoa winch. We set up a pole in the upper most part of the bow about 10ft, it split in two for easy storage. Held it down with two wires on each side connected to the rail
and pulled it forward and tight with the boom Vang at the front of the V, and attached to the cleat. The upper most part of the pole had a block which we ran the halyard from the mast through the block, down to the deck through another block, through the Genoa block back to the Genoa winch. I had to use an extension line to run back through the Genoa tracks to the winch. I did build a crutch and attached it via the the rudder gudgeon's (sp)?. This really helped in lowering when all the weight was on the lines, did not have to set it on the stern rail to get it started when it was the hardest to keep straight. 
I believe my mast weighed 300lbs, I am sure yours weights much less.
I looked at some of the sights offered and they had similar ideas but
I think I had much more control then those offered. I wish I had taken pictures of the set up because I have been asked for it many times. If your interested I could try and contact the guy who bought the boat 5 years ago and see if he still has it or has taken any pictures. 
Sorry I am not good at word pictures.

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I was surprised that you are seeing the same video instead of all three, so I went to check. There are indeed three different videos, so I must assume the problem is with your computer or browser.

A friend of mine had another problem with the videos while using Firefox, but when he used Explorer it worked.

David


----------



## WJRyan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks for the video link and to other suggestions. I am in the midst of buying a Laser 28 and wondered how others raised/lowered their masts. Anyone with specfic L28 info I would love to hear from and thanks to all others! bill


----------



## willyhog57 (Dec 30, 2009)

New to sailing and have discovered the value of YouTube for sailing tips. I step the mast on my S2 8.0B single handed by using an a-frame. The a-frame is constructed with two 10' x 1 1/4" IMT electrical conduit pipes (available at Home Depot, Lowes or electrical supply). The top of the frame has a 6" x 1/2" bolt running horizontally through 3/4" holes so the head bolt can swivel loosely as the frame swings. The bottom of the frame pipes rest in an inverted trailer spring shackle bracket that is drilled offset to accommodate the deck angle at the front of the forward center stays. The pipe mount shackle is resting on a short 4" x 6" pressure treated post section that is also offset for deck/a-frame level alignment (more or less a landing foot for the pipes). The rear of the post section rests up against the forward center stay deck plate and is strapped down to the toe rail with a small ratchet strap on each side of the deck (Not necessary but safe). The a-frame can ride up with no binding from a slightly rearward position to a full forward vertical position. The fore stay shackles into the a-frame vertical bolt when the a-frame is in a rearward position. A block is shackled to the fore stay bow mount. A line is run from the a-frame horizontal bolt through the bow block and back to the port jib winch for a-frame lower/raise power. Once the mast is pinned in the step the a-frame moves up to meet the fore stay and is clipped into the horizontal bolt. The lifting line may need a forward port redirect block set back in a position to keep the cabin from becoming chafed with line pressure as the line leaves the bow block and runs back to the cockpit. 
The most important part of the up/down travel is the restriction of the horizontal movement of the mast during ascent/descent. Temp baby stays are difficult and clumsy to set up without babysitting the proper tension during the mast travel. I built a quick disconnect tubing brace set that runs from the goose neck down to a permanent pin plate located inline with the mast and at the same pivot level with the mast step (drawback-this mount stays in place on the cabin and is a trip hazard). The 4' AL mast support tubes are flat on both ends and are fastened with 3/8" stainless bolts that are hand tightened for the trip up/down (drill oversize holes to allow slight alignment correction). The system works flawlessly and allows me to step the mast in 10-15 minutes safely single handed in the wind that nature affords me. The a-frame and mast brace tubes go in the truck. Always draws on lookers. System cost less than $50 for material. Watch your overhead for power lines or other restrictions. Keep crew and yourself out from under the swinging mast. 
Have noticed tons of sarcasm back and forth on the Sailnet posts. Hoping to help and get help without foolishness. Come from biker world were guys stick together. Hope to find the same shipmate spirit in the sail community.


----------

